# Florida Maltese Meet-Up March 29th 2009- TOMORROW ~



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Announcing the Florida Spring Meet-Up is Officially Scheduled

Date:
Sunday March 29th Noon-Evening

Place: 

EmmasMommy's Farm Summerfield FL 34491 Zip code 





( PM EmmasMommy for phone number and address )

Plan: Covered dish picnic- Bring salads, main dishes, desserts, etc

Beveragesrovided

Paper products & Utensils: Provided

Events will be planned if the turn out is good
Event ideas are: contests for : Worst Haircut, Best harness, Best Outfit, Best Costume, Best Tricks, etc ( Prizes ( to be decided on by attendees)

The Farm is small with secure fence and plenty of running room. The horses and miniature horses are in Malt-proof confined areas. 

All Maltese and their people welcome. All Maltese friendly canines welcome.

Please provide your dogs' food , treats and water bowl, and folding chairs ( I have 8). 

Your Maltese will definitely leave dirtier than they arrived but they will be guaranteed to have plenty of dog gone FUN!

We are located just south of Ocala and very close to Interstate 75- Easy to get to from any direction.

Please RSVP and leave a Post too so we all can know who is coming. Start planning your costumes now!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

We will be there! woo hoo! Thanks so much for opening up your home to us! We can't wait! 

Cherie and I (Heidi) will be driving down from Atlanta with Tchelsi and Tatumn in tow! :biggrin:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie, DoggieDaddy, and I will be there. Hopefully the rest of the Florida gang can join us. Thank you so much EmmasMommys for extending your hospitality.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Me and my gang should be there! arty:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Can non-Florida peoples come? I have a girlfriend who lives in St. Augustine I need to visit and that's just a hop skip & a jump over.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Feb 15 2009, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727100


> Can non-Florida peoples come? I have a girlfriend who lives in St. Augustine I need to visit and that's just a hop skip & a jump over.[/B]



I don't see why not I think everybody that can come should come!!!! Heidi is from GA and she is coming with her precious two!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It's not my house, but I think everyone on SM should come. The more the merrier. Just bring chairs. It's going to be such fun.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Count Mr Wookie and I in and perhaps Glory Girl. I will have to ask her if she is up to a roadtrip the closer we get to that date. :huh: She gets carsick sometimes.

Thank you for opening your home to us. :biggrin:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Of course its open to anyone that wants to come, no matter where they come from.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I really want to try to come, it would be so much fun to meet everyone and see all the fluffs. I'm hoping to go to Pensacola in 2 or 3 weeks and I'll be there a couple of months. (if everything goes well with my mom)
I checked and its about 6 hours away but if at all possible the girls and I are going to come.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I would like to come down with the kids, i'll have to see if i can get off of work that day.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Local Hotels that are "Pet Friendly"

MicroTel 1770 SW 134th St Ocala FL ( 4.53 miles from us) 352-307-1166 They take dogs under 10 lbs. This hotel is less than 4 years old.

Townplace Suites ( A Marriott property) ( about 10 miles away) This hotel is less than 1 year old. 352-758-8686

The TownPlace Suites hotel is located in "The Villages". The MicroTel is located right at the Bellview exit on I-75. 

If either of these is cost prohibitive please let me know via PM.



So far if everyone shows we have 17 Malts and counting......... lets go for 50 ! Come on Gang...........


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Feb 19 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730268


> I would like to come down with the kids, i'll have to see if i can get off of work that day.[/B]



Debbie you HAVE to go!!!!! Speak now or forever hold your peace at work!!! I would love to meet you and your fluffs!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 20 2009, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730790


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Feb 19 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730268





> I would like to come down with the kids, i'll have to see if i can get off of work that day.[/B]



Debbie you HAVE to go!!!!! Speak now or forever hold your peace at work!!! I would love to meet you and your fluffs!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]



Maggie i will try my best. I would love to meet you and your gang and of course everyone else. Keep your fingers crossed that i can get that day off. I'll just tell them i need that day off or i'll have a nervous breakdown because i can't go to the maltese meet up! Then they'll understand because they know how much my furkids mean to me.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Bumpity McBump


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this up and remind people that we are planning a great time for all


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Unfortunately i couldn't get off of work so we won't be attending.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

*****Bump bump***** It's 2 weeks away!!! arty:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Mar 6 2009, 03:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739976


> Unfortunately i couldn't get off of work so we won't be attending. [/B]


Debbie, my dear... you look like you're going to be sick that day and unable to work! I think the only thing you can do is rest. Provided there are around 20-30-40 small fluffy white dogs at your feet, of course.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey! is this is a conspiricy!!!!!! I've been in Florida three times in the past four months!!!!! 

Did you purposely wait till I was home for good????? Heck, Stan will be in Florida then, I might just send him ........it would serve you right! :HistericalSmiley: 

only kidding, I wouldn't do that to you guys......  

I'm just alittle bit jealous!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone given any thought to what food they might want to bring?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 14 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745371


> Hey! is this is a conspiricy!!!!!! I've been in Florida three times in the past four months!!!!!
> 
> Did you purposely wait till I was home for good????? Heck, Stan will be in Florida then, I might just send him ........it would serve you right! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


I told you to wait but noooooo you had to go earlier and pick up that precious girl! :wub: 

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Mar 14 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745388


> Anyone given any thought to what food they might want to bring?[/B]


I think I need to do a Publix run once I get up there. I don't think the food would taste right sitting in the car for 3.5 hrs. :huh:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ok, I'd love to come since it is not too far......one question though............Do we know if any "male" people will be attending??? I'd love to have the hubby tag along to help with the fluffs but certainly don't want him to be the "only" guy there! Also, and please be honest with me. Is my yorkie ok to bring or is this a "maltese" affair only. I don't have a problem finding a sitter for him if so. No problem!!! Just let me know.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hopefully males are welcome. I bringing doggie daddy with me. I certainly don't see any reason to exclude Yorkies, they're cute too. Heck this is isn't a dog show restricted to one breed.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

To answer the questions Men are allowed although my husband said he may go out because he feared he would feel uncomfortable with all of the ladies. I think it should be coed !

Any Yorkies or other small "Maltese" friendly doggies are welcome. I have 2 shelties and they will be there along with my 2 Maltese.

Just PM me for the address and phone numbers. I will make a "people list" and a "doggie list"

Only 2 More weeks ! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Maltymommy (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 14 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726395


> Announcing the Florida Spring Meet-Up is Officially Scheduled
> 
> Date:
> Sunday March 29th Noon-Evening
> ...


----------



## Maltymommy (Aug 7, 2008)

WHOOO HOOOO! Breezy LOVES to meet other doggies -- especially if they look like him! We'll be coming from Cocoa Beach so it's meant to be. We do have a costumed "Yappy Hour" the night before so that will be his "dress rehearsal." Can't wait....;o)


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i can't wait to see all the photos.i am so excittng for you all.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

FIVE (5) more days !

So far I have counted 13 dogs

Here are the confirtmed attendees

Bogie ( Revakb2+Hubby), Mia,Cody,Bella, & KC ( LuvMyFurbaby), Breezy ( (MaltyMom + Hubby), Tanner ( Tanner'sMom) Missy, Maggie ( Missy& Maggie) Mr Wookie (MissMelanie) Emma & Twinkle ( EmmasMommy)

Food- So far we have - Shrimp Pasta salad, a Green salad with fruit, Baked beans ( I may get some hot dogs and buns, just as back-up)

I will provide the beverages- Soda pop and sweet tea and water

Please post what you are bringing so we do not get duplicates.

PM me for address and phone numbers 

Its not too late to sign up.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Remember to take lots of pictures!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm thinking some type of sandwiches, maybe those spiral rolls ups, and I'll bring chips. I'm going to do a Costco run, and will check to see what looks good.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

For all of the attendees...........


Even though its is supposed to rain tonight/ early AM tomorrow , the rain is supposed to pass over by 9 AM, so by noon it will be relatively dry.


WE ARE STILL ON

So we are NOT cancelling or postponing.

Just plan on transporting dirty dog(s) home. I guarantee your dog will sleep all the way home from exhaustion ! 

Do not forget..........your cameras !


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The car is packed except for the food. Can't wait.


----------

